# Does anyone in here like to watch Dirty Jobs?



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Who watches Dirty Jobs?
Anyone in here watches it? 
what do you think of it, 
Well,  i love it, if you watch it, who watched it last night?


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

I do, I don't always catch it though.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I do, I don't always catch it though.



Haha, same here sometimes i don't catch it but anyways it's a really nice show i love it...


----------



## Paul79UF (Apr 26, 2011)

I always get the new ones on my Tivo, along with Mythbusters and now I'm starting to become addicted to Swamp People. 

Pawn Stars is another guilty pleasure. I can't believe how little money those people accept for their stuff after the expert says it is worth so much more.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 26, 2011)

I really like Swamp People as well.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 26, 2011)

Yup same here guys.. like swamp people


----------



## mannyd (May 2, 2011)

I catch it every time. Mike is hilarious


----------



## TxBuilder (May 3, 2011)

Mike is a funny man.


----------



## Speedbump (May 4, 2011)

I watch most of the ones mentioned.  Mike is funny and now is doing quite a few commercials.

You guys have got to see Hardcore Pawn.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 4, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> I watch most of the ones mentioned.  Mike is funny and now is doing quite a few commercials.
> 
> You guys have got to see Hardcore Pawn.



I saw an episode and it was just the staff arguing the entire time.

Is it worth trying to see other episodes?


----------



## Speedbump (May 4, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I saw an episode and it was just the staff arguing the entire time.
> 
> Is it worth trying to see other episodes?


Oh yeah, the people that come in are what makes the show.  Talk about stupid!  It's similar to Pawn Stars but with a Ghetto theme.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 4, 2011)

I'll give it another try then.


----------



## RayMort (May 13, 2011)

I love the show, reminds me of some of the crummy jobs I had as a teen and reminds me it could've been a whole lot worse!


----------



## TxBuilder (May 17, 2011)

It is nice to see jobs worse than your own, it helps provide perspective.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> It is n\ice to see jobs worse than your own, it helps provide perspective.



When you own a jeep forum, home brewing forum, City Profile Forum, House Repair Talk forum, Barbie Doll Fourm... how can life be anything but awesome


----------



## TxBuilder (May 18, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> When you own a jeep forum, home brewing forum, City Profile Forum, House Repair Talk forum, Barbie Doll Fourm... how can life be anything but awesome




Barbie Doll Forum??? I have something I have to go do now.


----------



## MatthewLee (May 19, 2011)

Mike has some stomach, especially the jobs involving moving compost aroun


----------



## TxBuilder (May 23, 2011)

MatthewLee said:


> Mike has some stomach, especially the jobs involving moving compost aroun



Anything where he's in the sewer and it's to much for me.


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't like it.


----------

